# PHP Speicherzugriff Error



## Arne Buchwald (21. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

auf einmal bekomme ich aus phpMyAdmin ständig eine Fehlermeldung:







Und zwar (fast) immer dann, wenn ich einen Datensatz editieren / löschen will - hingegen nie beim Abfragen (Select).

System: Win2k + IIS + PHP

Weiß jemand Rat ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Februar 2003)

Fehler ließ sich durch das Einspielen der PHP 4.3.1-Version beheben.


----------



## JohannesR (24. Februar 2003)

Ausserdem würde ich PHP als Modul installieren


----------

